# Loveland



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lot's of LL fans on this forum. It's a good mom and pop hill with great terrain. No real place to stay at the ski area though. The closest places to stay are Summit County or Georgetown. Idaho Springs is reasonable too. Expect a 15-20 minute drive to get there from any of those locations. 

The only real drawback to Loveland is wind. If it's bad there is little to no protection from the winds to be found there. Get that on a blowing snow day and you'll be lucky to see your hand in front of your face. The good news is that it really only happens a few times a season. Probably not even a half dozen. 

Crowds and lines are much less than at all the other spots around Summit county.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Lot's of LL fans on this forum. It's a good mom and pop hill with great terrain. No real place to stay at the ski area though. The closest places to stay are Summit County or Georgetown. Idaho Springs is reasonable too. Expect a 15-20 minute drive to get there from any of those locations.
> 
> The only real drawback to Loveland is wind. If it's bad there is little to no protection from the winds to be found there. Get that on a blowing snow day and you'll be lucky to see your hand in front of your face. The good news is that it really only happens a few times a season. Probably not even a half dozen.
> 
> Crowds and lines are much less than at all the other spots around Summit county.


Very true! Hehe the wind. A 130lb buddy of mine got blown back into the lift getting off chair 8. I didn't see it but I bet it was hilarious!

Kill is right. Loveland is good and a local favorite for some. You could also stay by Keystone and hit Keystone, ABasin and Loveland!


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i was at loveland this past march for spring break...stayed at an inn in georgetown. But there was no night life around.

It wasnt that windy except for that one day...i actually fell over while getting up after strapping on.
The lines over at the beginners area(valley?) was pretty long with kids and parents...but over on the other side there 
was barely any line.
I really like how the mountain is open and wide. Great view from the top too.
________
CALIFORNIA DISPENSARIES


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

LL rider checking in.

I can't argue with what others have said.
Short lift lines, excellent terrain, "locals" vibe, & the chance of high winds.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

About 70% of the terrain is above treeline. Chair 9 is must. Never a crowd at lift 8.


----------



## Tindelsurf (Jul 13, 2009)

Lift 8 can be really good. It can also be really bad. Pow days are really good, but it can be crusty after a few days without fresh snow because it's south facing. I got a pass there last year and really enjoyed it... I'm not quite good enough for lift 9, but I've had tons of fun on lifts 6, 4, and 8. The north and south chutes can be soooooo much fun on a pow day.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

w3iiipu said:


> i was at loveland this past march for spring break...stayed at an inn in georgetown. But there was no night life around.


We share our mountain with you what makes you think we're gonna share the party too! I'm just kidding.

Idaho Springs is a pretty fun place to party. That's where I spend most of my time having fun. The Plume Saloon can be pretty fun too sometimes.

Loveland is my favorite mountain around here so I can't give a fair opinion. The other places are just too crowded and they have too many powertripping mountain cops. I can't go to Keystone or Breck without getting yelled at for going to fast. A-Basin is also a fun hill for a low key trip.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Loveland's a pile. Way better places to ride in Co.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Loveland's a pile. Way better places to ride in Co.


Please keep telling people that.  The Maggots will love you for it. :laugh:


BTW, Seth Morrison has been skiing there a number of times already this season. If it's good enough for Seth, it's good enough for me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

daysailer1 said:


> Please keep telling people that.  The Maggots will love you for it. :laugh:
> 
> 
> BTW, Seth Morrison has been skiing there a number of times already this season. If it's good enough for Seth, it's good enough for me.



Seth lives in Frisco and doesn't even ski any of the Vail resorts he does have a Loveland Season pass though


----------

